# Native dishes of Rome



## pizzaboy

Hello guys, can you please suggest a few genuine Rome dishes? If a visitor is curious about Rome, what dishes should he try?


----------



## Arturo.c

pizzaboy said:


> Hello guys, can you please suggest a few genuine Rome dishes? If a visitor is curious about Rome, what dishes should he try?


It mostly depends on one's individual tastes.

*Spaghetti alla Carbonara* and *Bucatini all'Amatriciana* are all-time favourites, particularly when they're made the old fashioned way, not with pancetta but with "guanciale" (cured pork ckeek). And on Thursdays a bowl of *Gnocchi* will fulfill many hungry travelers...

The most daring types should try the famous "*Rigatoni con Pagliata*", particularly in an eatery around the "Testaccio" neighborhood of Rome, which although not being a "Fear Factor" type of food, involves feasting on suckling calf intestines...

Vegetarians would have a good time tasting the "*Tonnarelli cacio e pepe*", and the "*Penne all'Arrabbiata*", not to mention the "*Carciofi alla Romana*" in springtime.

Tired of pasta? Then try "*Involtini di manzo*", "*Salsicce e Broccoletti*" or "*Trippa al sugo*", the latter of which is easy to be found on most Roman restaurant menus on Saturdays.

If somebody wants Kosher food, then a trip to Rome's "Ghetto" is a must, as much as a taste of "*Carciofi alla Giudia*" in one of the local eateries.

And if you find yourself in or around Rome in early Spring, don't miss a taste of "*Fave e Pecorino*", probably the better snack of the season...


----------



## robinkipson

Please anyone here can provide me list of few rome dishes.


----------



## pizzaboy

appreciate your input Arturo, very helpful, plenty ideas for my project and for the culinary tryouts on my visit as well.


----------



## Arturo.c

pizzaboy said:


> appreciate your input Arturo, very helpful, plenty ideas for my project and for the culinary tryouts on my visit as well.


One last tip: If you like spicy stuff and find yourself near Caius Cestius' Pyramid, around lunchtime or dinnertime, take a walk to nearby Via Marmorata until you find a restaurant with a sign that says "PERILLI". 

Have a seat and order a bowl of "Cannolicchi alla Bersagliera". This is not a traditional Roman dish, but rather the signature dish of the restaurant, with the recipe handed over from father to son during the last three generation of owner-chefs.

That's my favorite one, and I always try to have a taste of it anytime I am in Rome.


----------



## xabiaxica

pizzaboy said:


> appreciate your input Arturo, very helpful, plenty ideas for my project and for the culinary tryouts on my visit as well.


what project would this be??


----------

